# New Haunter from New England



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Greetings haunters, my name is Terrormaster (or as my online friends call me, TM). Been yard haunting officially about 4 years now and have recently delved into taking it more seriously.

I've lurked about here for about two weeks and must say I really love this joint and decided to join.

This is the first year that I've jumped in on the DIY yard haunt scene and must say its been really fun so far. I've already completed my first ever FCG and plan on building a grave grabber, at least one static armature figure, and a fog chiller.

I'm currently in the Connecticut area so hi to anyone from the area. Moved here about 7 years ago from New Orleans. Since I've been here I've noticed that it's a pretty tame state when it comes to haunt season. I miss some of the better haunts from the Nawlins area. I've been to both theme park haunts but neither were satisfying, they lacked a certain level of audience interaction. I'm open to suggestions from anyone in the area.

Outside of the haunt scene I dabble in music, web design, and game design (emphasis on dabble - nothing in the music or game category in a releasable state).

I've got a few pics up on my site of what I have done so far and where I want to go this year. My last few years of yard haunting have been kind of a mashup of off the shelf stuff. So this time around I'm actually attempting a theme. Most of the stuff I have so far lended to doing a graveyard so the theme is obviously gothic in nature.

Check out what I have so far at http://digitalnecropolis.com

Looking forward to hanging out here.

-TM


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome TM!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Terrormaster! Loved the rendering on your site! Really gives you an idea for planning!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello, and Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here, you've chosen a great place to be at.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## EightySix (Sep 30, 2007)

The photoshop rendering is nice and creepy. More power to ya!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Welcome to the haunt


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi andwelcome to the forum. Alot of great people to meet here.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

'ello, TM!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Ahh, a fellow nutmegger. What part of CT you in, TM? I'm on the east side.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the chilling welcome everyone, this really is a great community.

@Buried Alive: I'm snuggled in right between Hartford and the airport.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Must be the Windsor area, eh?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

BuriedAlive said:


> Must be the Windsor area, eh?


Heh, didn't leave much guessing room now did I?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

That's OK, I stink at puzzles and riddles. The easier the better for me.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome TM


----------

